# CFP-265



## Black Watch (1 May 2005)

Can anyone tell me where I could find A-AD-265-000/AG-001 Cf's Dress manual?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 May 2005)

Using the Search function provided brings me numerous hits including this:

http://gtgc.aircadet.com/CFDressManual.pdf#search='CF%20Dress%20Manual


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 May 2005)

I copied the following from:  http://www.forces.ca/hr/dhh/

Question:
Where on the DIN or on the D-NET can I find the Canadian Forces Publications produced by DHH (ie Dress, Drill/Ceremonial/Lineage, etc)?

Answer:
Canadian Forces Publications (CFPs) are CF manuals for internal consumption only and are not authorized for electronic posting on the INTERNET. You may request a copy by writing to Director Technical Information and Codification Services (DTICS) 5, 2140 Thurston Drive, 3rd Floor, K1A 0K2, Ottawa, ON, Canada. For DIN users, follow the links under PUBLICATIONS to CFPs (DHH DIN site).


----------



## m410 (3 May 2005)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> I copied the following from:  http://www.forces.ca/hr/dhh/
> 
> Question:
> Where on the DIN or on the D-NET can I find the Canadian Forces Publications produced by DHH (ie Dress, Drill/Ceremonial/Lineage, etc)?
> ...



Funny, that, considering the manuals available at the internet Army Electronic Library.  Of course _Drill and Ceremoniall_ is probably way more sensitive than, say, Land Force Information Operations, which explains why the former is not available online.


----------



## Black Watch (4 May 2005)

allright...but this dose't inform me where I could get this ***** manual. I need it as part of my rgt training, but because we are in the canadian army, everything is b.o.


----------



## baboon6 (5 May 2005)

I think you can download it from this site
http://142.59.159.170


----------



## Black Watch (5 May 2005)

allright thanks a lot.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 May 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> allright...but this dose't inform me where I could get this ***** manual. I need it as part of my rgt training, but because we are in the canadian army, everything is b.o.



Go to someone who has DIN access, and follow this link
http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dhh/engraph/home_e.asp


----------

